# Welches OS hast du?



## BaKiPa (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Gemeinde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte mal Fragen mit welchem Betriebssystem ihr World of Warcraft spielt.

Ich persönlich spiele meistens auf Ubuntu 8.10 (Linux), aber abundzu auch mit Windows XP.

Liebe Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und bitte keine Linux <---> Windows <---> Macintosh flames.



EDIT: Jetzt mit Umfrage thihi^^


----------



## Tabuno (22. Februar 2009)

Mit Vista.


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

xp mit vista style


----------



## m00x (22. Februar 2009)

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit ... ^^


----------



## derwaynez (22. Februar 2009)

BaKiPa schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-Gemeinde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is doch sowas von wayne


----------



## jemiel (22. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Mit Vista.



ich ebenfalls


----------



## DarkPerson (22. Februar 2009)

Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit.

Mfg Dark


----------



## Darutarn (22. Februar 2009)

Windows 7 Ultimate Beta..


----------



## Willtaker (22. Februar 2009)

VISTA


----------



## Bodog (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Höheres als Windows XP verkraftet mein PC nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Bodog


----------



## Shurkien (22. Februar 2009)

Ubuntu,Mac,XP,Vista und Windows 7
Hab ich alle auffer PLatte, mal mit dem mal mit dem OS


----------



## Sty (22. Februar 2009)

Win 3.11  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (22. Februar 2009)

Aus Prinzip XP Prof...Vista ist eh scheisse ^^


----------



## Blödknight (22. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele mit Windows Vista Home.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg.


----------



## TheArea51 (22. Februar 2009)

Hauptrecher: Vista Ultimate x64
Laptop: Vista Ultimate x32
Besucherrechner: Windows XP Pro x32


----------



## wuschel21 (22. Februar 2009)

Vista =)


----------



## Eduar (22. Februar 2009)

ich spiele auf:

Laptop: Vista Ultimate 32
Desktop PC: Vista Ultimate 32

jo Windows 7 Beta hab ich zwar aba kB zum installen xD


----------



## Whitelynn (22. Februar 2009)

Salve

XP oder Vista kommt drauf an an welchem Rechner ich bin!


----------



## palfrun (22. Februar 2009)

Mac OS X Leopard   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eifer (22. Februar 2009)

debian =)


----------



## Tarsonius (22. Februar 2009)

Ubuntu 8.10


----------



## Balord (22. Februar 2009)

Vista Home


----------



## Ghostdancer (22. Februar 2009)

Desktop: Mac OS X Leopard
NetBook: Win Xp Home


----------



## Globox (22. Februar 2009)

Win 7 Ultimate 64


----------



## Technocrat (22. Februar 2009)

BaKiPa schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal Fragen mit welchem Betriebssystem ihr World of Warcraft spielt.



Vista 64 natürlich, was sonst?


----------



## Dcrazydream (22. Februar 2009)

Rechner: Vista Home Premium 64bit
Laptop: Vista Home 32bit


----------



## Lauranthala (22. Februar 2009)

Spiele mit MacOS X 10.5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (22. Februar 2009)

PC: Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit.

Lappy: Win XP Prof.


----------



## Kagon (22. Februar 2009)

Vista Home


----------



## Kelthelas (22. Februar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> is doch sowas von wayne



Und was bewegt dich dazu das zu schreiben? Kannst du nich einfach deine Klappe halten?


----------



## Enric0 (22. Februar 2009)

Windows XP Home  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell's Lord (22. Februar 2009)

Mac OS X Leopard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Hell's Lord


----------



## BaKiPa (22. Februar 2009)

Wow kommen ja doch viele verschiedene wundert mich, aber es ist cool ^^

Ich hätte mal ne Frage (ja ich hab keinen Mac und bin noch nie an einem geseßen (sry für meine Rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Geht die Installation unter Mac's so einfach wie unter Windosen? ^^


----------



## nemø (22. Februar 2009)

mac os.x 10.4

viel einfacher
anklicken dann wartren dann fertig


----------



## l3o (22. Februar 2009)

BaKiPa schrieb:


> Wow kommen ja doch viele verschiedene wundert mich, aber es ist cool ^^
> 
> Ich hätte mal ne Frage (ja ich hab keinen Mac und bin noch nie an einem geseßen (sry für meine Rechtschreibung
> 
> ...



nee ist einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich zocke auch auf Mac OSx 10.5


----------



## Aromat05 (22. Februar 2009)

VISTA 32 bit  bald aber Windows 7 und dann Windows 8 und dann Windows 9 dann Windows 000000 weil dan Microsoft Pleite ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (22. Februar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> is doch sowas von wayne



Mir gefällt dein Bild nicht. DAS ist wayne.

@TE: Windows XP


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (22. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einer Umfrage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vista 32bit


----------



## Gnofi (22. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich benutze zur Zeit Windoof XP Home Edition.

Ich habe hier in einigen Beiträgen gelesen, dass hier welche mit Linux Ubuntu spielen. 
Könnt ihr mir erklären (vll. per PN oder per ICQ) wie ihr spielt? Emuliert ihr die Spiele, weil WoW oder so, ist ja gar nicht Linuxsupportet, sondern nur MAC.

MfG Gnofi


----------



## phamo (22. Februar 2009)

Viste Ultimate 64bit


----------



## Cryiz (22. Februar 2009)

XP


----------



## Tidoc (22. Februar 2009)

Vista Home Premium 32bit


----------



## Vincent V. (22. Februar 2009)

Enric0 schrieb:


> Windows XP Home
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



what about you dude?


----------



## Vincent V. (22. Februar 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> Und was bewegt dich dazu das zu schreiben? Kannst du nich einfach deine Klappe halten?



;D what about you dude


----------



## BaKiPa (22. Februar 2009)

> Hi,
> 
> ich benutze zur Zeit Windoof XP Home Edition.
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach: 
1.Ubuntu installieren
2. In die Konsole eingeben: sudo apt-get install wine
3. Wow CD einlegen
4. installieren
5. unter dem Menü Punkt "Anwendungen" findest du nun Wine, dort gibts es Unterordner wie unter Windows
6. Wow starten

Es gibt auch eine Ausführliche Anleitung hier, musst du mal die SuFu benutzen "Stichwörter: Linux" oder so in der Art, wirst bestimmt fündig ^^

Achja es wird kein Windows Emuliert "WINE = Wine Is Not an Emulator"

Liebe Grüße ^^


----------



## Deathanubis (22. Februar 2009)

Vista<3


----------



## Warp16 (22. Februar 2009)

vista business 64bit


----------



## Volvoox (22. Februar 2009)

Ich nutze atm die Beta von Win7 und bin über die Performance sehr erstaunt. Läuft extrem gut.

Was mich interessieren würde, läuft das Spiel auch unter Win98 und 2000? Und wenn ja, wie?

Lg,
Zerena


----------



## Limited-Edition (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich benutze grad die Windows seven beta... läuft echt super und um einiges besser als vista.


----------



## Charlýfðx (22. Februar 2009)

Win XP Pro 32bit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfropfen (22. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> xp mit vista style



Me²


----------



## Siilverberg (22. Februar 2009)

vista 64 bit


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

XP aber sehr gepimpt sihe Der große "Mein Desktop" Thread!

P.S: Ist glaubich das falsche forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggles (22. Februar 2009)

Boah!

Nach dem derzeitigen Abstimmungsergebnis fährt über die Hälfte immer noch Windows XP!

Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre, dass die buffed-Gemeinde primär aus armen Schluckern besteht, die sich keinen aktuellen PC leisten können.

Ein Forum für Spielsüchtige   halt, nicht mehr.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Biggles schrieb:


> Boah!
> 
> Nach dem derzeitigen Abstimmungsergebnis fährt über die Hälfte immer noch Windows XP!
> 
> ...


Was bist den du fürn Freak?


----------



## Sugarwarlock (22. Februar 2009)

ubuntu (immer aktuell) und win vista.

ich kauf mir bald aber ne soundkarte dann funzt ts auch richtig mit wow und anderen programmen unter ubuntu^^ dann installier ich vista neu und klatscht da nur games drauf für ne lan party und besorg mir so nen programm was die festplatte immer wiedder auf einen bestimmten punkt resetet... kp wie das heißt muss ich mal googlen^^

Microsoft is now the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer!!!


----------



## Lefrondon (22. Februar 2009)

Haben-Stand: Vista
Ziel: Mac^^


----------



## BaKiPa (22. Februar 2009)

> Boah!
> 
> Nach dem derzeitigen Abstimmungsergebnis fährt über die Hälfte immer noch Windows XP!
> 
> ...



Öhhm, naja selbst wenn ich nen "M3g4-R0xx0r-1337-o-matic Rechner" hätte würde ich Windows XP drauf tun statt Vista, weil es einfach besser rennt wie Vista im moment ^^
nix gegen Vista -User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Ubuntu bleibt für mich das beste, immer aktuell und kostenlos

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Stonewhip (22. Februar 2009)

M$ Windows XP Enterprise x32



Biggles schrieb:


> Boah!
> 
> Nach dem derzeitigen Abstimmungsergebnis fährt über die Hälfte immer noch Windows XP!
> 
> ...


Ähm.. WoW hat recht geringe Anforderungen (im Vergleich zu anderen MMOG's). Warum einen "besseren" Rechner kaufen/besitzen, wenn der vorhandene reicht. Was UNTER WoW läuft ist doch SOWAS von sh1ce-egal.. Dass Du hier XP-User als "arme Schlucker" betitelst, grenzt schon an eine echte Frechheit. Es ist wohl eher so, dass die, die sich darüber mukkieren nichts anderes machen, als nur zu zocken. Soviel zum Thema "Spielsüchtige".

Ich würde das "selfpwned" nennen..


----------



## imbalol (22. Februar 2009)

Windows XP!


----------



## Morcan (22. Februar 2009)

Biggles schrieb:


> Boah!
> 
> Nach dem derzeitigen Abstimmungsergebnis fährt über die Hälfte immer noch Windows XP!
> 
> ...



Vista ist grundsätzlich einfach scheisse, ein Griff ins Klo von Microsoft...Win7 mag zwar schneller sein, aber grundsätzlich nur Vista mit neuer Aufmachung


----------



## Uldart (22. Februar 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Vista ist grundsätzlich einfach scheisse, ein Griff ins Klo von Microsoft...Win7 mag zwar schneller sein, aber grundsätzlich nur Vista mit neuer Aufmachung



OMG, was schreibst du denn für einen Müll ? Kannst du deine Aussage irgendwie belegen ?

1. Vista ist erst mal grundsätzlich gut, auch wenn Microsoft da ein paar kleinere Fehler gemacht hat, aber als OS läuft es sehr stabil

2. Win 7 hat nun mal garnichts mit Vista zu tun, da es vollkommen neu entwickelt wurde


----------



## Cupertino (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab so viel Geld ich spiel mit Mac OS X Leopard!


----------



## Focht (22. Februar 2009)

vista oder xp kommt drauf an welcher rechner benutzt wird..


----------



## Morcan (22. Februar 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> OMG, was schreibst du denn für einen Müll ? Kannst du deine Aussage irgendwie belegen ?
> 
> 1. Vista ist erst mal grundsätzlich gut, auch wenn Microsoft da ein paar kleinere Fehler gemacht hat, aber als OS läuft es sehr stabil
> 
> 2. Win 7 hat nun mal garnichts mit Vista zu tun, da es vollkommen neu entwickelt wurde



Wir haben es ein paar Wochen in der Firma getestet, die ganze Aufmachung ist einfach nur von Vista übernommen.
Vista ist zwar seit SP1 stabil, aber trotzdem einfach doof gemacht. Vor allem die ständige Überprüfung wenn man ein Programm ausführen möchte.


----------



## lord just (22. Februar 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> OMG, was schreibst du denn für einen Müll ? Kannst du deine Aussage irgendwie belegen ?
> 
> 1. Vista ist erst mal grundsätzlich gut, auch wenn Microsoft da ein paar kleinere Fehler gemacht hat, aber als OS läuft es sehr stabil
> 
> 2. Win 7 hat nun mal garnichts mit Vista zu tun, da es vollkommen neu entwickelt wurde




naja du scheinst aber auch nicht wirklich mehr ahnung zu haben.

ok vista ist wirklich gut, wenn man sich mal die ganzen vorteile anguckt, die die meisten user eh nicht nutzen und selbst die teile des os die die meisten user benutzen  (also desktop und einfache programme ausführen) laufen seit service pack 1 schneller als unter xp. das einzige was vielleicht negativ an vista ist, dass es recht sicher gemacht wurde und man für vieles administratorrechte braucht (als admin nur nervig, dass man immer bestätigen klicken muss) und einige ältere programme nicht laufen (weil die rechte benötigen, die sich unter vista aber nicht ohne weiteres bekommen).

mit win7 macht microsoft vieles besser, indem sie einige teile des os im vergleich zu vista nicht von xp übernehmen und modifizieren sondern neu entwickeln.

nichts desto trotz basieren vista und win7 beide auf longhorn so wie auch win2000 und xp auf win nt basieren.

der kern von win 7 ist genau der selbe wie der von vista was den vorteil hat, dass man ersteinmal weniger programm inkompatibilitäten zu programmen hat die mit vista laufen und das man die ganzen vorteile von vista im berreich des ressourcen managements beibehält. auch übernimmt man die aero benutzeroberfläche die es auch in vista gibt und übernimmt auch so sehr viele dinge von vista. was neu hinzu kommt ist ein neuer taskmanager der erstmal im neusten server os von microsoft einsatz fand und ressourcen noch effizienter verwaltet und bis über 200 cpus unterstützt.

wer meint, dass xp besser sei als vista, der hat nur bedingt recht, denn xp ist wirklich besser als vista, wenn man vista auf nem pc laufen lässt, der nicht für vista geeignet ist. ansonsten läuft vista stabiler und schneller als vista.

und wer meint, dass win7 und vista nix gemeinsam haben, der hat einfach keine ahnung, weil vista und win7 sehr viel gemeinsam haben und es nur sehr wenige unterschiede gibt (worüber sich vista user auch drüber aufregen).


----------



## Uldart (22. Februar 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wir haben es ein paar Wochen in der Firma getestet, die ganze Aufmachung ist einfach nur von Vista übernommen.
> Vista ist zwar seit SP1 stabil, aber trotzdem einfach doof gemacht. Vor allem die ständige Überprüfung wenn man ein Programm ausführen möchte.




Schön das ihr Win 7 in der Firma getestet habt, dann solltest du auch wissen das es zwar wie Vista aussieht, aber ansonsten mit Vista herzlich wenig zu tun hat.

Und zu Vista - Nur weil man mit einen OS nicht richtig umgehen kann, ist es ja nicht gleich Scheiße... Dann könntest du genauso sagen " Linux ist scheiße, weil ich es nicht bedienen kann.. "

@Lord just:

XP - Whistler (NT)
Vista - Longhorn
Win 7 - Vienna

Es sind 3 vollkommen unterschiedliche OS-Kerne, nur das Aussehen von Vista und Win7 ist relativ identisch, was aber an der neuen Corporate Identity von Microsoft liegt.


----------



## derwaynez (22. Februar 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> Und was bewegt dich dazu das zu schreiben? Kannst du nich einfach deine Klappe halten?


klassischer fall von selfowned


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich mag vista einfach nicht is mir zu viel grusch weis auch net is einfach scheiße ich werd noch lange lange bei XP bleiben da kann mich auch keiner vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Ansunamun (22. Februar 2009)

MAC OS X 10.5.6   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Zirâ- (22. Februar 2009)

iwi vermiss ich windoof 2000^^


----------



## Kestrel (22. Februar 2009)

Auf meinen Main-Rechner läuft XP und auf meinem Laptop Windows 7 Beta allerdings nutze ich den maximal um mal auktionen zu überwachen oder schnell irgendwas in der bank zu erledigen wenn ich unterwegs bin


----------



## Shany (22. Februar 2009)

Vista und ich bin nicht stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (22. Februar 2009)

windows vista home


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. Februar 2009)

windows vista home premium. also damit hab ich keine probleme, könnte aber auch sein weil mein PC zum zocken da ist und nicht zum begreifen^^


----------



## cazimir (22. Februar 2009)

Im mom teste ich die Win7 Beta, allerdings hatte ich unter Vista64 etwas mehr Leistung.


----------



## Randy Orton (22. Februar 2009)

Vista im win´ 98 style hihi^^

mfg Randy


----------



## Tennissocke (22. Februar 2009)

Haupt OS ist Linux "Gentoo"
zweites wäre dann "ein minix system"

jo dann kommt das Gamer OS -> Xp

und testweise Win7


----------



## Valnar93 (22. Februar 2009)

Vista würd ich mir nicht antun, auch wenn mirs jemand schenken würde.

XP for teh win!...oder eben bald Windows 7 =)


----------



## Black Cat (22. Februar 2009)

was soll der thread und wozu sollen diese infos gut sein?


----------



## Heidenherz (22. Februar 2009)

Hauptrechner: Windows 7 Beta
Besucher-PC: Windows XP x64


----------



## Doomknight2 (22. Februar 2009)

Mein Rechner: Windows XP aber mit Vista Style
Mein Laptop: Windows Vista Home


----------



## woggly4 (22. Februar 2009)

Vista und nie Probleme gehabt, wie viele immer behaupten wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. Februar 2009)

XP natürlich

Vista sux xD


----------



## Ocian (22. Februar 2009)

Eine Person aus der Diskussion ausgeschlossen und nach langen überlegen doch in den Technikbereich verschoben.
Es wird mehr über die Systeme geredet als der Bezug zu WoW.


----------



## painschkes (22. Februar 2009)

_Derzeit : Vista Home Premium 64bit

Vor kurzem noch : Windows 7 Beta



Bin mit beiden zufrieden :-)_


----------



## Dracun (22. Februar 2009)

Benutze bei dem alten PC noch zur Zeit Win XP Pro ..m im neuen System werden dann 2 OS benutzt: Win XP Pro & Ubuntu 
Ubuntu für Office Aufgaben & Surfen 
Win XP Pro zum Zoggen (wenn dann Win 7 als Verkaufsrelease rauskommt und es bis dato immer noch so gut is, wie es zur Zeit sein soll, dann gibt es en Upgrade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Master525 (22. Februar 2009)

Hab auf meinem Desktop Vista 64 bit,
meinem "Server" XP
und Laptop Linux-Lernstick < sau toll!!

mfg!


----------



## Wagga (23. Februar 2009)

Auf dem PC als produktives System Windows XP 32 bit Professional (sicher noch bis mind. 2010) vielleicht sogar länger.
Auf dem Notebook Windows VISTA Home Premium 32 bit.
Evtl. 2010 Windows 7 HP.
Wenns bezahlbar ist zu mindestens.
Nie wieder Upgradeversion eine SB-Version muss es schon sein.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Xargon (23. Februar 2009)

Windows XP 32Bit, Windows 7 und K/Ubuntu 8.10 ...


----------



## mccord (23. Februar 2009)

vista 64 & archlinux


----------



## KInstinct (23. Februar 2009)

Vista Home Premium 64Bit!

Soviele Abstürze hatte ich unter XP nie bei WOW. Aber was will man machen um 6GB Hauptspeicher zu nutzen.


----------



## Kerlar (23. Februar 2009)

Ubuntu zum arbeiten... XP zum zocken (wird Zeit für nen neuen Rechner)


----------



## Luderkönigin (23. Februar 2009)

OS X 10.5.6


----------



## Stonewhip (23. Februar 2009)

Wie ich das richtig gelesen habe, nutzen einige von euch "Windows 7 beta" für Auktionen und Bankgeschäfte??

Hut ab. Soviel Mut (und Vertrauen zu M$) muss man erstmal haben, bei einem BETA-Betriebssystem !!

MfG


----------



## Dubstep (23. Februar 2009)

Vista x64 - Home Premium oder OS X 10.5.6


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wir haben es ein paar Wochen in der Firma getestet, die ganze Aufmachung ist einfach nur von Vista übernommen.
> Vista ist zwar seit SP1 stabil, aber trotzdem einfach doof gemacht. Vor allem die ständige Überprüfung wenn man ein Programm ausführen möchte.



Ich liebe solche Kommentare, von Leuten, die kein Plan haben. Die Benutzerkontensteuerung ist nicht nur dafür da, um den User auf den Sack zu gehen, sondern bringt auch weitere Sicherheitsfeatures mit. 

Wenn es einen auf den Sack geht, dann braucht es nur wenige Mausklicks, um das ganze zu deaktivieren.


----------



## David (23. Februar 2009)

Ubuntu 8.10 & Windows XP Professional SP3 von TPB. *g*



Klos schrieb:


> Ich liebe solche Kommentare, von Leuten, die kein Plan haben. Die Benutzerkontensteuerung ist nicht nur dafür da, um den User auf den Sack zu gehen, sondern bringt auch weitere Sicherheitsfeatures mit.
> 
> Wenn es einen auf den Sack geht, dann braucht es nur wenige Mausklicks, um das ganze zu deaktivieren.


Es ist trotzdem scheisse.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2009)

Bekommst du es auch gebacken, ein paar Argumente zu schreiben? Oder geht es dir nur um das Prinzip?


----------



## mellowd (23. Februar 2009)

das könne man jetzt ewig weiterführen

XP Prof.  x64

Vielleicht mal W7 wenns draussen aber niemals Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mellowd (23. Februar 2009)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Vista Home Premium 64Bit!
> 
> Soviele Abstürze hatte ich unter XP nie bei WOW. Aber was will man machen um 6GB Hauptspeicher zu nutzen.




auch xp hat ne x64 version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. Februar 2009)

Win XP auf meinem alten Rechner, Vista/Mac OS X auf dem Laptop und Win7 Beta aufm Dektop.


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Viste Premium, wärs nicht so ein Performancefresser und würde der WOW-Modellviewer drauf laufen fände ichs echt gut und Ubuntu, welches übrigens auch suckt, weil es alles was ich auf den Desktop lege wegräumt, was ich wiederum garnicht will! Es wird Zeit für Windows 7!


----------



## Soramac (23. Februar 2009)

Windows XP


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2009)

Vista und komme gut damit zurecht, keine ernsthaften Probleme oder sonstwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (23. Februar 2009)

Windows 2000


----------



## Mishua (23. Februar 2009)

...windows 95 :<
_


Spoiler



vista... fast das gleiche


_


----------



## minimitmit (23. Februar 2009)

Mishua schrieb:


> ...windows 95 :<
> _
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## Shefanix (23. Februar 2009)

Windows Vista Ultimate x64 und völlig zufrieden damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Februar 2009)

Vista Business x64 aufm Desktop, XP aufm Notebook


----------



## Arocareth (24. Februar 2009)

Dual Boot,
einerseits weil ich mehr als 3,25 GB RAM brauche/nutzen möchte: Vista Business x64  (incl. KMS Server)
und Windows XP Prof., falls Vista wieder mal so genervt hat, dass ich eine Woche nichts davon hören will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (25. Februar 2009)

Arocareth schrieb:


> Dual Boot,
> einerseits weil ich mehr als 3,25 GB RAM brauche/nutzen möchte: Vista Business x64  (incl. KMS Server)
> und Windows XP Prof., falls Vista wieder mal so genervt hat, dass ich eine Woche nichts davon hören will
> 
> ...


Vista Home Premium 64bit. Nur mit den richtigen Treibern zu bändigen, aber dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

